# Fires - We're off!



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

One hundred and sixty fires started yesterday. And this is only April.

Speechless!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dear God, I hope it is not another summer like last year :-(


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Dear God, I hope it is not another summer like last year :-(


Me too Siobhán. I passed the fire station earlier today and thought, I hope to goodness they are prepared but will not be needed. Then to see that report on the news this evening was a bit of a shock.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Let's hope the pressure to cut & clean stays on landowners & Camaras alike then.


----------

